
Facebook’s Mark Zuckerberg now worth more than Steve Jobs - bhousel
http://venturebeat.com/2010/09/22/facebooks-mark-zuckerberg-now-worth-more-than-steve-jobs/
======
lzw
I'm not sure I believe this, really. Certainly Facebook has made zuckerberg
rich, but until there is a liquidity event it is hard to say what Facebook is
really worth.

